# where do ya get my car detailed in NI



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

anyone use a detailers in northern ireland, mite take my car there 2 see wat the standard is like?


----------



## scotty4130 (Mar 2, 2006)

try baz c or ruth on here!


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

plenty of boys doin "valeting",but not sure about the proper detailing, including swirl removal etc.......


----------



## stewarty.c (Mar 8, 2006)

bazc can do all the work including swirl removal...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

no i mean like sureclean etc


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> no i mean like sureclean etc


wouldn't say sureclean is a detailer, i've fixed a few of his "buffs"


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

bazc said:


> wouldn't say sureclean is a detailer, i've fixed a few of his "buffs"


think that is the problem baz, too many so called "valet" jobs, a quick wipe of the interior and a run with 3m rubbling compound on the rotary......


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

true lad, most valeting places just use alot of carpet dye and silcone


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

bazc said:


> true lad, most valeting places just use alot of carpet dye and silcone


lol, heard that before


----------



## Norn Iron Scrubber (Mar 9, 2006)

Agree with you all there aint too many detailers in NI, alot of boys "valeting" cars at the side of the road, which translates as, gritty sponges and a quick hoover and dust.


----------

